# Ghost knifefish wound help !ASAP



## moffiaprincess (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok so I have had Stabby our BGK for just under a year and he has always been happy and healthy, But 6 months ago I was given some Convict fry and not thinking much of it I threw them in the tank with my BGK. when the 3 convict got larger (still smaller then Stabby) they started to pick on him and I imediatly removed them from the tank. this was 3 months ago. Stabby still has a wound on his side that wont heal, I have tried water changes, aquarium salt, melafix, primafix, I took out all the decorations so he couldnt not rub it off, and I recently added them back in thinking maybe the stress of nowhere to hide was the trouble.

Im out of ideas to help... can anyone help us out ? I dont want to just get a new one, we love stabby


----------



## moffiaprincess (Feb 5, 2013)

this is a another veiw of Stabby... or as we have started to call him , Scabby


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

It is more like a cancer growing. I don't think you can do much about it.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Ya, I agree with Charles... unless its some kind of hernia or something... he seems to be in pretty good shape otherwise. If he is still eating and swimming normally, I wouldn't worry much.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, I too agree with Charles and think it is a cancer of types... Has the infected area grown in size much recently?


----------



## moffiaprincess (Feb 5, 2013)

Im sorry to say i found him this morning passed away... he seems to have rubbed off the "red bubble" and this is what it looks like now... also I see in the bag that the "wound" is bleeding.. Im so sad Stabby was our favorite fishy friend, we had him since he was barley long as a finger! he was so tiny when we got him... now our tank is so empty... My son wants to get another BGK and some glofish.. but Im scared to get another one..


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Glofish only glow with a UV light, so we sure you have one, otherwise they're just orange\red\yellow danios.

Sorry to hear about your BGK.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your BGK... mine is my fav fish as well... another member has a large 10 inch one for sale right now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## badrad (Aug 6, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. My BGK is named Shadow, and he is the highlight of my feeding routine. I enjoy feeding him his meal of bloodworms and watching him dance at the food, and nibble food from my fingers. Don't be discouraged, BGKs do normally live a long and healthy life.


----------

